# just learning



## t ray (Aug 9, 2008)

New to the sport and would appreciate any help. Had a Cookshack electric and did not like it mainly because it didn't qualify for competition. I dont expect to compete, but like the challenge of following the rules of competition. My cousin competes and I sometimes "hang around watching". I plan on going to an offset smoker soon. Anyone with recommendations would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Theres lots of good info and recipes here. I'd suggest signing up for Jeff's 5 Day Ecourse too its full of good stuff and its free. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## lawdog (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome, welcome.....welcome.

Did I mention welcome?


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. You hand around here and do some reading, you'll be smokin like a pro in no time.


----------



## okie joe (Aug 9, 2008)

welcome wished i had found this site years ago...you be makeing great Q in no time


----------



## aussiemick (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome aboard mate. Great bunch of people here and lotsa great info


----------



## billc73 (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome.  This is a great site with plenty of great information.  You will be smokin' with your cousin in no time.


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome T Ray.


----------



## laughingpanther (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi T-ray!
We Loved You Home!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi T-ray!
We Loved You Home! I is home and we love you and the girls..
we will see ya soon!


----------



## kratzx4 (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF glad you joined us


----------



## smoked (Aug 10, 2008)

hey cookshack makes some nice smokers, dont get tied up the the "smoker snobs" and all....sure competition basically say's you must use fire and not gas or electric, but that does not mean gas and electric can't make good smoke.....I myself use a MES and love it....


----------



## bassman (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. Keep in mind that we all like Qview.  Show us some pics of your next smoke.


----------

